# Inexpensive soil moisture meters



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Do they work? How fine are the gradations? Anyone used one? I want to take my sprinkler calibration to the next level and fine tune the tuna can results for microclimate like amount of sunlight. Figured a probe might be useful if they work. Not looking to spend more than 15 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I use an inexpensive one I got on amazon. Very sturdy compared to most of the cheap meters. Not any more accurate in the sense that what you get are relative measurements, not true soil water content %, and based on the way it works, the readings are affected by soil type and electrolyte content.

This is the one I got https://www.amazon.com/XLUX-Professional-Moisture-Sensor-tester/dp/B07CM248CG/ref=sr_1_120?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1532173929&sr=1-120&keywords=soil+moisture+meter

Relative measurements are adequate when combined with plant appearance and a little "common sense."

In terms of usefulness, I use it several times a week. Gradations are basically a scale from 0-10. It works great in the sense that the readings are adequate to determine if a plant symptom includes drought stress. Using common sense will usually reveal why (sprinkler coverage, nearby stand of trees sucking up water, full sun versus a shaded area, sandy soil composition, etc.). It also reveals if the observed plant stress does not include insufficient water.

It's also useful for mapping out the interaction between sprinkler coverage and site conditions.


----------

